# My first cyps...cyp reginae in my garden



## koshki (Jul 2, 2011)

I purchased four cyp reginaes, along with a cyp Phillip and a cyp Ulla Silkens from GPH this spring. Only three of the four reginaes bloomed, but I'm thrilled, nontheless!


----------



## Rick (Jul 2, 2011)

Three out of fours seems pretty good for a first year planting.

Who is GPH?


----------



## koshki (Jul 2, 2011)

Gardens at Post Hill, sorry.


----------



## tocarmar (Jul 2, 2011)

Her is a link to website..
http://www.gardensatposthill.com/
Ron is a vendor here on the forum.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 3, 2011)

OK, now I'm jealous!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 3, 2011)

The reginae I got from GPH had 3 blooms...and I only planted it in the fall.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 3, 2011)

very strong plants! I have a second-story apt., so happy I can see them outside. I don't think I would have space in my frige to keep them cool in winter! (potted)


----------



## koshki (Jul 3, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> OK, now I'm jealous!



Dot, I am sure there is a spot somewhere outside your new greenhouse where a patch of these could grow! 

Ron gave me lots of good advice on getting started.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice job!! I cannot bloom mine, not the easiest cyp


----------



## NYEric (Jul 3, 2011)

Good job katherine, I never got any of mine to bloom! 


cnycharles said:


> I don't think I would have space in my frige to keep them cool in winter! (potted)


 sacrifice the beer! oke:



koshki said:


> Dot, I am sure there is a spot somewhere outside your new greenhouse where a patch of these could grow!


I'm sure she does have some already!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice buys


----------



## W. Beetus (Jul 4, 2011)

Great blooms! I would like to get some cyps soon.


----------



## Dido (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice blooms, thanks for share


----------



## Clark (Jul 5, 2011)

Love 'em.


----------

